# converting lawn chair profiles to vectors for cnc cutting



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I built a lawn chair awhile back and decided to convert the profiles to vectors ( .dxf ) so I used the drawing table 
super l vi and software to convert the plywood profiles to a dxf file format


tracing out a lawn chair profile to convert to dxf files - YouTube 
I can now trash the profiles and just keep the dxf files


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cant wait for the video of the cutting of the pieces.

I am intrigued as to how you would hold the 4x timber to cut?


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*cutting*

not sure what you meant by 4x but all these piece will have a few tabs to keep them form flying around


----------



## trentgarber (Feb 26, 2014)

My wife loves the chairs. Do they fold or stay as shown? I am ready to see your future progress.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*chairs*

they don't fold,mind you they are bolted


----------



## T.McCaw (Jul 26, 2013)

Ah the Muskoka chair eh!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

woodman12 said:


> I can now trash the profiles and just keep the dxf files


And then your computer will crash. :haha:


----------

